# Crackle/Faux finish paints: Anyone ever use these painting techniques? Your results?



## Deathlok (Sep 30, 2007)

Since I am installing a new Toto toilet in my bathroom, I decided to repaint the walls, install a new mirror & towel racks.

Are there any sites that offer helpful tips? I am prob. going to use the sponge off technique for that subtle, cloudy look. I might also crackle the bathroom cabinet that houses the basin & facet.

I might also crackle some roman columns I use for decoration in my living room & stairway landings.

I was @ home depot & purchased the 2 cd set on faux finishing techniques. This is great as it has qt movies showing how to do all these faux finishes.

Has anyone ever tried these faux finishes on their own? What were your results?


----------



## phreaq (Oct 1, 2007)

I tired a few faux finishes in the past and did not have much luck. I was able to do the finish, but you know how you work small areas at a time? well, when I stood back and looked at the whole wall, you could see where my small areas were, because the technique was slightly different from area to area. In general, I just couldn't get a uniformed look.

Now of course this is all just experience, but I had very little, and it showed.


----------



## phreaq (Oct 1, 2007)

btw, the dvds (well, vhs when I saw them) are great! they make it look _so_ easy, but like all things, pros make it look easy


----------



## Farmboy (Nov 7, 2007)

I've had fairly decent success with both of those finishes (faux marble was a different story) in the past.  I had the best luck with the "cloudy" finish when the sponged coat was just a few shades lighter than the base and a little thin.
The "crackle" finish is actually a special type of paint.  I had good results with it on a medicine cabinet and some chairs.


----------



## HomeAccent (Nov 15, 2007)

I've done the crackle finish before, but only on small items like wooden picture frames.  It was pretty easy though.  If memory serves me you apply the crackle paint (it's clear/cloudy) then your colored paint.  As it dries it crackles.  Hard to mess up.  But definitely be careful of the faux finish walls.  I've been a bunch of houses where they didn't pull it off too well.


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 6, 2008)

ralph lauren makes paints that have very interesting textures including, crackled metallic, stone, denim, cloud, plain metallic, and more.  It is expensive at 40 bucks a gallon, but it is very pretty paint.


----------

